# Sticky  List of All US Approved Pakistan Medical Schools



## Rehan

_*Updated: September 7, 2013*_

All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.

Abbottabad International Medical College - Abbottabad
Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College - Lahore
Al-Nafees Medical College - Islamabad
Al-Tibri Medical College - Karachi
Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
Ameer-ud-Din Medical College - Lahore
Amna Inayat Medical College - Sheikhupura
Animuddin Medical College - Quetta
Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
Avicenna Medical College - Lahore
Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
Aziz Fatimah Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
Azra Naheed Medical College - Lahore
Bacha Khan Medical College - Mardan
Bahria University Medical & Dental College - Karachi
Bannu Medical College - Bannu
Baqai Medical College - Karachi
Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
C.M.H. Lahore Medical College - Lahore
C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
Central Park Medical College - Lahore
Chandka Medical College - Larkana
Continental Medical College - Lahore
Dow International Medical College - Karachi
Dow Medical College - Karachi
F.M.H. College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
Federal Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College - Sukkur
Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
Gujranwala Medical College - Gujranwala
Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
Hashmat Medical & Dental College - Gujrat
Independent Medical College - Faisalabad
Islam Medical College - Sialkot
Islamabad Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
Isra University Faculty of Medicine and Allied Medical Sciences - Hyderabad
Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
Jinnah Medical College - Peshawar
KUST Institute of Medical Sciences - Kohat
Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical College - Sialkot
Khyber Girls Medical College - Peshawar
Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
King Edward Medical University - Lahore
Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry - Karachi
Liaquat National Medical College - Karachi
Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
Mohiuddin Islamic Medical College - Mirpur
Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
Multan Medical & Dental College - Multan
Nawaz Sharif Medical College - Gujrat
Nishtar Medical College - Multan
Pak International Medical College - Peshawar
Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College - Lahore
People's University of Medical & Health Sciences for Women - Nawabshah
Peshawar Medical College - Peshawar
Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
Quetta Institute of Medical Sciences - Quetta
Rashid Latif Medical College - Lahore
Rawal Institute of Medical Sciences - Islamabad
Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
Rehman Medical College - Peshawar
Sahiwal Meidcal College - Sahiwal
Saidu Medical College - Swat
Sargodha Meidcal College - Sargodha
Services Institute of Medical Sciences - Lahore
Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Medical College - Karachi
Shalamar Medical & Dental College - Lahore
Sharif Medical & Dental College - Lahore
Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical & Dental College - Lahore
Sheikh Zayed Medical College - Rahim Yar Khan
Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
Sindh Medical College - Karachi
Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
University College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
University Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
Wah Medical College - Wah Cantt
Women Medical College - Abbottabad
Yusra Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi

_*Updated: September 7, 2013*_

You can also find this list here.


----------



## Tamerlane_1360

Thanks!


----------



## foxracer11373

Rehan you freaked me out bro. You forgot to write Dow, but I clicked on the website and its on there, and I can breathe again!


----------



## Rehan

Sorry about that -- Dow has been added to the list -- good lookin' out


----------



## foxracer11373

hey no problem you know I got your back lol


----------



## maik7upurz

Heh how could you forget to add dow, its an old institution!!

Anyway I believe the topic should be changed to USMLE approved schools, not US approved.


----------



## ASRA

yes plz rehan...tel me tel me the names of those institutions from karachi which r usmle approved...and plz i wanna ask one more thing...if i complete my mbbs 1st yr and 2nd yr from pakistan and then the rest from usa ? is it possible..inshallah if yes, wat is the criteria and how much marks or% do they demand..???i really need this info plz help me out 
Allah hafiz


----------



## Rehan

All the schools which are USMLE approved are listed above. Any school approved by the US is also approved for USMLE.


----------



## sabubu

Rehan said:


> All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.
> 
> Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
> Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
> Animudden Medical College - Quetta
> Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
> Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
> C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
> Chandka Medical College - Larkana
> Fatima Memorial College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
> Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Baqai Medical College - Karachi
> Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
> Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
> Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Isra University - Hyderabad
> Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
> Sindh Medical College - Karachi
> Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
> Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
> King Edward Medical College - Lahore
> Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
> Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
> Nishtar Medical College - Multan
> People's Medical College for Girls - Nawabshah
> Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
> Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
> Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Saidu Medical College - Swat
> Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
> Women Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi
> Dow Medical College - Karachi
> _Updated: October 11, 2006_
> 
> You can also find this list here. #cool


does anyone know if riphah international university (islamic medical college) is US approved??? 

wait sorry i found it in the list


----------



## awaiseali

sabubu said:


> does anyone know if riphah international university (islamic medical college) is US approved???
> 
> wait sorry i found it in the list


i give u the sincerest advice ever offered as a fellow human being. DO NOT go to IIMC rawalpindi. this institute is corrupt to the core with wrinkly old peverted ex army staff as your professors who suffer from an inferiority complex. if u do not posses a father or an uncle who is in the military as a high ranking officer, then they will make your stay a living hell. the teaching is next to nothing, the professors tell u not to read bd chaurasia, but the entire exm comes from it. anatomy is about 75 percent of the course. physiology is taught well by the only genuine professor in the whole faculty, brig. hameed. biochem teaching is non existant with each professor reading extracts from harpers and mushtaq for 2 hrs 2 times a week! 

In this institute i could not talk to my fellow female collegues, as i would run the risk of being failed at vivas etc. but army staff kids used to openly go to chinese whorehouses in islamabad and they got rewarded with rankingt positions!!! 
THIS INSTITUTE IS TOTALLY BOGUS, A CORRUPT MONEY MAKING MACHINE. IF U WANT TO SAVE UR MONEY AND MORE IMPORTANTLY YOUR TIME KEEP WELL AWAY!!! THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER NON CORRUPT GOOD MED UNIS IN THIS PINDI ISLAMABAD AREA, LIKE SHIFA, RMC AND WAH. STAY AWAY FROM IIMC [ Foul Language Edited ]


----------



## badshah

what abt Dow International College?


----------



## Rehan

badshah said:


> what abt Dow International College?


If you mean Dow Medical College (the only Dow I've ever heard of in Pakistan), it's already on the list at spot #37.


----------



## fahdi

*dow medical college or the dow international are the same*

hey badshah!
dow medical college or dow internatonal college are the same,infact dow international is a separate place for foriegn students only

so dont worry about it.take care#happy


----------



## badshah

fahdi,

Thanks for clarifying that. Are you planning to attend DIMC?


----------



## Rehan

Let's please keep this thread related only to medical colleges in Pakistan which are approved by the United States. If you would like to discuss any admissions related questions, please start a new thread or post in the thread regarding MBBS admissions for 2007. Thanks everyone!


----------



## thosa

ok, I've checked most of these colleges websites and many of them only have a minimum requirement of 60 % marks on the IBCC conversion...(at least that's what's written on their websites)... is this true? Or cud it be that the minimum requirement is higher?


----------



## danny

thosa said:


> ok, I've checked most of these colleges websites and many of them only have a minimum requirement of 60 % marks on the IBCC conversion...(at least that's what's written on their websites)... is this true? Or cud it be that the minimum requirement is higher?


 
60 percent is the minimum requirement, period. Below 60 %, no med college woould consider your application. Moreover, one still needs beyond 60% (probably in 70s and 80s) to be considered within competitive ground , though i must say foreigners can get around with lower percentages too

Sorry below 60 %, one have to look into something else... at least this is what i know


----------



## MastahRiz

Danny's right. That's how it goes.


----------



## aamskhan

*HELP NEEDED*

hi.
can u pls send me the list of WHO and MCI recognised colleges in pakistan.
Also which among the following is the best coll:
FATIMA JINNA MED COLL
KING EDWARD MED COLL
AYUB MED COLL
CHANDKA MED COLL
NISHTAR MED COLL
PESHAWER MED COLL
RAWALPINDI MED COLL

PLS DO WRITE INTO ME AT THE EARLIEST.


----------



## Junnat

aamskhan, your inquiry about the rating of the colleges has already been posted on the website, it's just scattered around...plesase try using the "SEARCH" option; just give yourself time, search around and you'll find your answer quicker than you think. If you would have searched around you would have noticed that there are threads containing information regarding certain colleges in Pakistan for example, KEMU, Shifa, and Nister have there own specific threads. So please look through the threads and you'll find out what people have to say about it.

Since people have already put their time and energy in answering the same question that you have asked, it would not be fair to just post a question, withoug searching first and wait that someone will answer the question when it has already been posted. Good luck!


----------



## hhh

Extracts from the site:


The *International Medical Education Directory (IMED)* provides an accurate and up-to-date resource of information about international medical schools that are recognized by the appropriate government agency in the countries where the medical schools are located. The agency responsible for this recognition in most countries is the Ministry of Health. Medical schools that are recognized by the appropriate agencies in their respective countries are listed in the International Medical Education Directory.​ A medical school is listed in IMED after FAIMER receives confirmation from the Ministry of Health or other appropriate agency that the medical school is recognized by the Ministry or other agency. FAIMER also updates the International Medical Education Directory as information about medical schools is received from Ministries of Health or other appropriate agencies. 


So isnt it that they copy pasted the list of pmdc approved colleges?
thats the only criteria they have: being approved by the relevant local authorities
​


----------



## Rehan

hhh said:


> Extracts from the site:
> 
> 
> The *International Medical Education Directory (IMED)* provides an accurate and up-to-date resource of information about international medical schools that are recognized by the appropriate government agency in the countries where the medical schools are located. The agency responsible for this recognition in most countries is the Ministry of Health. Medical schools that are recognized by the appropriate agencies in their respective countries are listed in the International Medical Education Directory.​ A medical school is listed in IMED after FAIMER receives confirmation from the Ministry of Health or other appropriate agency that the medical school is recognized by the Ministry or other agency. FAIMER also updates the International Medical Education Directory as information about medical schools is received from Ministries of Health or other appropriate agencies.
> 
> 
> So isnt it that they copy pasted the list of pmdc approved colleges?
> thats the only criteria they have: being approved by the relevant local authorities
> ​


You're basically right about that except that IMED sometimes has a more up-to-date site than PM&DC does so it doesn't hurt to check both.


----------



## cutiepie_san

hey every1.. im new to dis forum n wz just goin thru da list of USMLE approved med skoolz in pak u ppl have posted... n i found out dat DIMC is not dere.. infact DIMC is not even in the list of IMED or FAIMER or ECFMG..
plz dont confuse DIMC wid DMC because deez 2 r different medical colleges.. altho affiliated wid da same university i.e. DUHS
i hav applied in DIMC but after i got 2 knw dat itz nowhere in deez lists im too confused.. plz tel me iz dere a chance dat DIMC vil b approved 4 USMLE within 3 4 years? az u can appear in USMLE step 1 in ur 4th year of mbbs n im planning to do da same..


----------



## Junnat

*DMC and DIMC are the same institutions...*

Dow International Medical College (DIMC) and Dow Medical College (DMC) are the same institutions....it's just that DIMC is an *addition* to DMC; just another building and campus for *International* *students*; who basically one day plan to go back to their nationals for practice. According to DMC, the addition was created especially for International students so they will not have any problem adjusting (they will have problems adjusting...mark my words!) According to their statement international students will have better facilities and environment...*"Separate hostels with A/C* and other facilities are available for *boys and girls, with full security."* I don't know if this is true or not since I have not visited that campus myself...now it makes sense that since DMC is US approved so obviously DIMC is approved as well.

This question was briefly answered in a different thread but since you probably didn't searched around before asking, I am posting it here with a few words added and edited. Now this is what I know...if you are not satisfied you can always contact the institution directly and ask them this question, okay so hope this helps


----------



## cutiepie_san

hey junnat *thanx a lot* 4 ur detailed reply.. actually i did a bit of search in other threadz az vel but den again everywhere either ppl ver saying dat DIMC is a part of DMC (da same thing u just said) or dey dint even know abt it.. and abt d idea of calling dem.. well itz very difficult 2 contact sum1 of high authority in dow az dey all r too bzy in admission processes deez dayz n do not repond properly to my calls or even visits..
also.. wen DIMC (altho being a part of DMC) iz separately recognized by PMDC, shudnt it b *separately* approved 4 USMLE az vel? even SMC is a part of DUHS now but still it iz separately recognized by PMDC n approved 4 USMLE..
actually im not an international student.. i liv in khi.. n DIMC duz hav sum seats 4 d local studentz az vel.. n since i cudnt get in2 dow/smc.. da only option i hav left iz DIMC.. but another prob wid DIMC iz dat dey *dont* have a hospital yet (altho dey say in da prospectus dat dey hav a small 250 bedded hospital n dey'll upgrade it to 500 bedded one widin 2 yrz) but i visited da campus recently n found no hospital over dere.. altho da campus itself iz really nice.. but i dont think itz wise enough 2 trust our *paki* government dat dey vil provide us wid a well established hospital widin *2 yrz* so dat v can do our clinicalz properly wen v cum in da 3rd yr of MBBS..
after evaluating all da pointz.. im a bit confused b/w zmu (ziauddin medical university) and DIMC.. plz tel me which institution wud b better 4 me? if i wish to appear in USMLE during my mbbs.. ??


----------



## Pride

Is Wah medical college US approved?

The college related to the defence ordinance factory. Taxila


----------



## SaneelaAltaf

ASRA said:


> yes plz rehan...tel me tel me the names of those institutions from karachi which r usmle approved...and plz i wanna ask one more thing...if i complete my mbbs 1st yr and 2nd yr from pakistan and then the rest from usa ? is it possible..inshallah if yes, wat is the criteria and how much marks or% do they demand..???i really need this info plz help me out
> Allah hafiz


I have the same question!


P.S.: This is my first post!


----------



## Rehan

The answer was given previously:

All the schools which are USMLE approved are listed above. Any school approved by the US is also approved for USMLE.

As far as transferring from a Pakistani medical college to a US one, it is generally not possible to transfer due to the huge difference in timing of curriculum, insane competitiveness of US schools, and the fact that all US medical schools require completion of a bachelors degree prior to gaining admission.


----------



## Eikpari

Which one is the most expensive medical college?


----------



## MastahRiz

Aga Khan and Shifa I'm pretty sure.


----------



## cooldude89

How came *Services Institute of Medical Sciences,Lahore (recognized institutions.....) *is recognized in the PD&MC list but not in the this list above ( medstudentz.com list)

Is it really accredited or will it be accredited soon.


----------



## Rehan

cooldude89 said:


> How came *Services Institute of Medical Sciences,Lahore (recognized institutions.....) *is recognized in the PD&MC list but not in the this list above ( medstudentz.com list)
> 
> Is it really accredited or will it be accredited soon.


Until FAIMER lists it on their site as being fully accredited we don't list it on our site as being approved as a school from where you can graduate and be eligible to take the United States board exams (USMLEs).

You can contact FAIMER to ask whether the school will be approved in the near future or not. This may also depend on whether Pakistan's Ministry of Health and Ministry of Education have communicated their desire to see this school be approved and put on the list. 

If it is not on the FAIMER list (and subsequently not on our list) I would not assume that you will be able to graduate from there and be able to practice in the US.


----------



## aimam1

*23. I never took physics/chemistry/biology! Can I still get into a medical school in Pakistan?* 
No, you cannot. You must have completed one year of all three subjects prior to entering medical school in Pakistan. If you have not taken these courses you will have to take those first.




i have taken these in high school do i have to take them again at the college level​


----------



## MastahRiz

No you don't, and please stop posting in the wrong thread. This is a thread for questions regarding pakistani med schools which are or aren't approved by the US.


----------



## yaarbus8

yo is services institute of medical sciences and sheikh zayed medical colege recognised by US?


----------



## Rehan

Wah Medical College and Dow International Medical College have been added by FAIMER and graduates from these institutions are now eligible for taking the USMLE exam needed to practice in the United States.

Services Institute of Medical Sciences (SIMS) and Sheikh Zayed Medical College are not approved by FAIMER at this point in time. This may change in the future.


----------



## Xero

Thnx bro!!


----------



## US_medstudent

Has anyone heard of Kings Medical College in Lahore? Is it the samething as King Edward or is it a different institution? It wasnt listed on the IMED site. I heard about it from doctor in Pakistan.


----------



## Xero

U surely mean King Edward Medical College, Lahore (most commonly known as KE). Its listed and falls under the government institutions. Most people give it their first preference. Only the highest scorers goes there!


----------



## missakhwand

i have heard of a medical college in faisalabad that is for women only i couldnt find it on the list is tht true(btw it is a pvt institution) thnx


----------



## chickoos

guys r u sure tht all the uni listed r surely recognized by US..bec i heard tht if u study in pak in medicine u cant practice it in US...............so guys wat abt UK r these uni also recognised by UK


----------



## Ms.Khan

wat about CMH College Lahore??/


----------



## Rehan

chickoos said:


> guys r u sure tht all the uni listed r surely recognized by US..bec i heard tht if u study in pak in medicine u cant practice it in US...............so guys wat abt UK r these uni also recognised by UK


Many people hear many different things. I think someone recently heard that the medical school I attend doesn't exist...but for some reason, I am still going to classes daily. Please don't listen to people who cannot provide you with evidence regarding their claims. 

The schools on the list allow graduates to be eligible to take the United States Medical Licensing Examination (USMLE). Only graduates of these schools in Pakistan are eligible for this exam. After passing the exam, those students are allowed to practice in the U.S. with the same rights and abilities as a U.S. graduate would have.



Ms.Khan said:


> wat about CMH College Lahore??/


CMH College Lahore is not on the list. Graduates of any college which is not included on the list will not be allowed to take the USMLE exam and will not be eligible to practice in the United States.


----------



## Rehan

Please don't discuss the qualities or application procedures of individual medical colleges in this thread. This thread is only for the purpose of discussing which schools are approved by the United States.

Thank you.


----------



## ay2k

nice work....thankyou...


----------



## Fareeha

u mean cmh is NOT affliated with WHO????


----------



## chickoos

wht abt shariff medical college in lahore...is it also nt recognized by WHO


----------



## kishmish

I argued with someone who goes to Islamabad Med and Dental College and told them it is not approved by the States b/c I didn't see it in this list. Their parents told me later that they are not stupid to have let their kids go there if it wasn't approved.


----------



## bkhan08

OMG SARGODHA ISN'T RECOGNOGNIZED??????


----------



## Savage

which schools are NBDE approved???


----------



## chickoos

shariff medical and dental college is approved and affliated by UHS


----------



## < sara >

wat about university of lahore... medical and dental faculty... is it recognized in the US or WHO??

its recognized by PMDC.... thanksss rehan.. for the constant updates...


----------



## farhatrehman8

Rehan or anyone?
Is Islamabad Medical Dental College approved for USMLE, Please advise me because I got admission there but I wana go to US afterwards........... I do not see their name in IMED.


----------



## MastahRiz

I don't think it is. Actually, I'm pretty sure it's not.


----------



## chickoos

i think mastahriz u should update the list by adding sharif medical college in that


----------



## MedGrunt

chickoos said:


> i think mastahriz u should update the list by adding sharif medical college in that


We strictly follow FAIMER on our list updates.



Rehan said:


> Until FAIMER lists it on their site as being fully accredited we don't list it on our site as being approved as a school from where you can graduate and be eligible to take the United States board exams (USMLEs). You can contact FAIMER to ask whether the school will be approved in the near future or not. This may also depend on whether Pakistan's Ministry of Health and Ministry of Education have communicated their desire to see this school be approved and put on the list. If it is not on the FAIMER list (and subsequently not on our list) I would not assume that you will be able to graduate from there and be able to practice in the US.


----------



## farhatrehman8

Salamaz,
Please help, I am applying in all these colleges they are recpgnised but PMDC but they are not on IMED directory means they are not US approved But my future plan is to go to US after completing my MBBS. These are the colleges
!) sargodha Medical College
2)University OF Lahore
3) CMH 
4) Islamabad Medical Dental College
If I get admission in one of these will I be able to take USMLE and get residency in USA. 
Please answer I need immediate help


----------



## MedGrunt

farhatrehman8 said:


> Salamaz,
> Please help, I am applying in all these colleges they are recpgnised but PMDC but *they are not on IMED directory means they are not US approved* But my future plan is to go to US after completing my MBBS. These are the colleges
> !) sargodha Medical College
> 2)University OF Lahore
> 3) CMH
> 4) Islamabad Medical Dental College
> If I get admission in one of these will I be able to take USMLE and get residency in USA.
> Please answer I need immediate help


You've kind of answered your own question.

However, just because a college is not currently approved does not mean that it may not be by the time of graduation. That's something you need to contact the school and FAIMER about and find out exactly where each stands in the process and what the chances are of it happening within the next 5 years.


----------



## < sara >

i know this thread is all about the US... but do you guys know anythign about where pakistan medical schools stand with the United Kingdom.... if possible can you start a new thread about the UK?


----------



## Sam212

Let me add another perspective to this informative post. I am sure all the members in this thread are looking to get licensed in the US at some point and hope to practice there. However, there is something other than IMED and WHO approved medical school list that you are going to have to take care. It's called Medical Board of California's approved medical school list. It includes pretty much all the countries and medical schools whose graduates can practice in California. Here's a link to Pakistani approved medical schools by Medical Board of California, please make sure your school is listed: Welcome to the Medical Board of California - Medical Schools Recognized by the Medical Board of California

Now one must wonder why is this important. I mean the worst that could happen to you (if your school is approved by WHO and IMED and not by California) is that you won't be able to practice in California. But, let me inform you that there are at least three other states that adhere to this list when licensing graduates. Those states are Montana, Colorado, and Kansas. Texas also has some similar rules but I am not too sure so don't quote me on that one. So what's the point? the point is that you call up your states' medical board (or wherever you want to practice) and ask them the status of your prospective school. Well established schools such as Dow, Sindh and KE are no problem, but with the onslaught of new schools, you should never be sure. 

Another thing, Dow International Medical School is not approved by California board unless they grant a diploma which says Dow medical college. If not, too bad. And, it may never get approved because California has a history of denying approval to Medical schools that are opened to cater foreigners and not their own. I guess, the point is to move with caution.


----------



## bkhan08

i'm in sargodha medical college.... will it be recognized by the time i graduate..... can we transfer


----------



## Rehan

*3 New Medical Colleges Added*

Three more medical colleges have now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list.

Graduates of the following medical colleges are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program:


Peshawar Medical College in Peshawar
Services Institute of Medical Sciences in Lahore
Sheikh Zayed Medical College in Rahim Yar Khan
If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


----------



## its_an

Thanks


----------



## Junnat

*"Five Medical Colleges Operating Illegally" in 2005, What about now?*

The following article was printed in "DAWN" on March 2, 2005 by Arshad Sharif.

"ISLAMABAD, March 2: Health Minister Mohammad Nasir Khan on Wednesday informed the National Assembly that five illegally operating medical and dental institutions had been asked to close down. 

According to the record placed before the house by the minister, the institutions that have been asked to close down are *Independent Medical College Faisalabad*, *Bhutta Medical College Faisalabad*,* University College of Medicine and Dentistry Lahore*, *MA Jinnah College Sargodha *and* Al Huda Medical College Lahore*. 

In reply to a question by MNA Yasmeen Rehman, the minister informed the house that 21 'provisionally recognized' medical and dental colleges were asked to upgrade their standards of education and improve teaching faculty, hospital facilities, laboratories and infrastructure as per Pakistan Medical and Dental Council requirements. 

These are Lahore Medical and Dental College, EMH College of Medicine and Dentistry, Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences, Wah Medical College, Kabir Medical College GIMS, Peshawar; Sardar Begum Dental College Peshawar, Muhammad Medical College Mirpurkhas, Altamash College of Dental Medicine Karachi, Liaquat Ali Khan Memorial College of Dentistry Karachi, Hamdard College of Medicine and Dentistry Karachi, Jinnah Medical and Dental College Karachi, Ziauddin Medical College Karachi, Fatima Jinnah Dental College Karachi, Baqai Medical and Dental College Karachi, Margalla College of Dentistry Rawalpindi, Shifa College of Medicine Islamabad, Islamic International Medical College Rawalpindi, Foundation Medical College Rawalpindi, Women Medical College Abbotabad and Frontier Medical College Abbotabad. 

In response to another question, the health minister told the National Assembly that a total of 33 'provisionally' recognized medical and dental colleges were functioning in the country. 

Information was placed before the house by the health minister in response to a question by MNA Maimoona Hashmi who had sought details of the recognition status of the medical and dental colleges. The minister said there were a total of 53 medical and dental colleges in the country of which 33 were 'provisionally' recognized. 

Following is the list of the 'provisionally recognized' medical and dental colleges as produced by the minister before the Lower House: 

*PUNJAB: *Dental Section, Nishtar Medical College, Multan; Dental Section, Army Medical College, Rawalpindi; Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore; FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry, Lahore; Foundation University Medical College, Rawalpindi; Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi; Dental Section, Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi (Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year); Lahore Medical and Dental College, Lahore; Dental Section Lahore Medical and Dental College, Lahore (Only 50 BDS admission allowed per year); Shifa College of Medicine, Islamabad; Margalla College of Dentistry, Rawalpindi (Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year); Wah Medical College, Wah Cantt. 

*SINDH: *Karachi Medical and Dental College, Karachi; Baqai Medical College, Karachi; Baqai Dental College, Karachi (Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year); Fatima Jinnah Dental College, Karachi (Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year); Faculty of Medicine and Allied Medical Sciences/Isra University, Hyderabad; Hamdard College of Medicine Dentistry, Karachi (Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year); Jinnah Medical and Dental College, Karachi; Dental Section, Jinnah Medical and Dental College, Karachi (Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year); Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls, Karachi; Ziauddin Medical College, Karachi; Liaquat Ali Khan Memorial College of Dentistry, Karachi (Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year); Altamash College of Dental Medicine, Karachi ( Allowed 50 BDS admissions per year); Muhammad Medical College, Mirpurkhas. 

*NWFP: *Dental Section, Ayub Medical College, Abbottabad; Khyber College of Dentistry, Peshawar (Recognized for 50 BDS admission per year); Saidu Medical College, Swat; Gomal Medical College, D.I.Khan; Frontier Medical College, Abbottabad; Kabir Medical College/GIMS, Peshawar; Sardar Begum Dental College (Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year); Women Medical College, Abbottabad. 

*BALOCHISTAN: *Dental Section, Bolan Medical College, Quetta."

(I did my best to search through the website (MedStudentz) to check if this article has not already been posted, but if it has been then you are most welcome to delete my post!! Not Kidding.)


*Admin's Note: This article is somewhat dated (2005) and PM&DC has changed the way they recognize medical colleges. They have mostly done away with the "provisional" ranking for established medical colleges and now all schools fall into one of two categories: recognized or unrecognized. Unrecognized schools are usually forced to cease operations whereas recognized schools are granted full recognition under Pakistan law. One of the schools listed as being illegal (University College of Medicine and Dentistry Lahore) is now fully recognized by Pakistan and also the United States.

So the information here is pretty outdated but thank you to our member Junnat for taking the time to post it here nonetheless!

*June 2009


----------



## MastahRiz

thanks for hookin it up!


----------



## chitownzchica

Thanks so much for all ur effort, this really helps. =]


----------



## missakhwand

I know it is stupid to ask, but what does being "provisonally" recognised mean?


----------



## MastahRiz

The whole recognition process is based on a couple of things:

The faculty: Things like how big the faculty is, where they were trained, how many are foreign trained, how many are just MBBS grads, and how many actually practiced after completing the MBBS, etc.

The facilities: Things like how big the campus is, how big the lecture halls are, how many students per room and student to teacher ratio, etc

The curriculum: PMDC requires that a certain type of curriculum be followed.

There might be a few other things that I don't recall right now off the top of my head, but basically PMDC will come to the college and have an inspection to see how well the college is being run and how well it adheres to their standards. However if it's a new college, then it's not enough to impress the PMDC just once or twice-- they'll have to do it a number of times to show that they're actually stable and have established a foothold without risk of suddenly losing all their funding and shutting down.

A provisional recognition is just that. It means that the PMDC has stopped by, checked the place out, likes it, but still wants to make sure that in the future they'll hold up to the show they put on during the first few visits.


----------



## missakhwand

thanks for the info; it really cleared things up


----------



## Enigmatica

A medical school gets recognised with IMED only once their pioneer batch has graduated...SIMS (Services Institute of Medical Sciences , Lhr,) recently got into the US recognised list...so assuming Sargodha Medical College and CMH Medical college were founded recently, they r not on the list.


----------



## Rehan

*3 New Medical Colleges Added*

Three more medical colleges have now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list.

Graduates of the following medical colleges are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program:
Khyber Girls Medical College in Peshawar
University College of Medicine & Dentistry in Lahore
University Medical & Dental College in Faisalabad
If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


----------



## chickoos

this means that University College of Medicine & Dentistry in Lahore is operating legally


----------



## bankasageela

What is the difference between government run and private run medical colleges


----------



## aroojj

Hi
Could someone please tell me if there are any med school's in Sargodha that are US approved, because i didn't see any in the list. 

Thanks


----------



## aroojj

Is Sargodha Medical College in the latest list of US approved Pakistan colleges?
I've asked before and people tell me to look in the list, but the date says it was posted a couple years ago, and i'm wondering if now, in 2009, any Sargodha medical colleges have been apporoved?


----------



## MedGrunt

aroojj said:


> I've asked before and people tell me to look in the list, but the date says it was posted a couple years ago, and i'm wondering if now, in 2009, any Sargodha medical colleges have been apporoved?


The list was updated in June 2009. It says so at the bottom of the post. Also you can always check directly at the IMED website.

Graduates of Sargodha Medical College are not currently approved to practice in the US.


----------



## Rehan

*2 New Medical Colleges Added*

Two more medical colleges have now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list.

Graduates of the following medical colleges are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program:
CMH Lahore Medical College in Lahore
Islamabad Medical & Dental College in Islamabad
If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


----------



## < sara >

chickoos said:


> this means that University College of Medicine & Dentistry in Lahore is operating legally


ahan... congrats Amir!!  hehe This makes me so happy 

Thanks Rehan!


----------



## ush

hey
Im a foreign student does any one know which school is better Dow or Dow international? and is there an entrance test for Dow the regular one?


----------



## khan swati

i really need your help guys!!!! im in ayub dental section which is regognized by pmdc but i want to know why it isnt in FAIMERS list when ayub medical college is in it and both the medical and dental college come under khyber medical university !!! so where can i check if graduates of ayub dental section can apply for nbde ( the exam similer to usmle for dental grads to apply in us) ?? and if ayub dental section is even regognized by us or not.


----------



## Einstein777

Thanks Rehan Bro.......i was in great need of this valuable informations of yours..keep up the good work dude!!!#happy


----------



## mzameer

*AMDC Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College Lahore*



Rehan said:


> _*Updated: August 16, 2009*_
> 
> All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.
> Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
> Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
> Animudden Medical College - Quetta
> Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
> Baqai Medical College - Karachi
> Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
> C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
> Chandka Medical College - Larkana
> CMH Lahore Medical College - Lahore
> Dow International Medical College - Karachi
> Dow Medical College - Karachi
> Fatima Memorial College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
> Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
> Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
> Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
> Islamabad Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Isra University - Hyderabad
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
> Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Khyber Girls Medical College - Peshawar
> Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
> King Edward Medical University - Lahore
> Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
> Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
> Nawabshah Medical College for Girls - Nawabshah
> Nishtar Medical College - Multan
> Peshawar Medical College - Peshawar
> Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
> Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
> Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Saidu Medical College - Swat
> Services Institute of Medical Sciences - Lahore
> Sheikh Zayed Medical College - Rahim Yar Khan
> Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
> Sindh Medical College - Karachi
> Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
> University College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> University Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Wah Medical College - Wah Cantt
> Women Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi
> _*Updated: August 16, 2009*_
> 
> You can also find this list here.


Brother i think u have missed one at #48 Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College-Lahore ::.. Akhtar Saeed Medical And Dental College ..:: affiliated with PMDC & UHS


----------



## MedGrunt

mzameer said:


> Brother i think u have missed one at #48 Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College-Lahore ::.. Akhtar Saeed Medical And Dental College ..:: affiliated with PMDC & UHS


As mentioned previously, we follow FAIMER.



Rehan said:


> Until FAIMER lists it on their site as being fully accredited we don't list it on our site as being approved as a school from where you can graduate and be eligible to take the United States board exams (USMLEs).
> 
> You can contact FAIMER to ask whether the school will be approved in the near future or not. This may also depend on whether Pakistan's Ministry of Health and Ministry of Education have communicated their desire to see this school be approved and put on the list.
> 
> If it is not on the FAIMER list (and subsequently not on our list) I would not assume that you will be able to graduate from there and be able to practice in the US.


----------



## solitude

thanks god,imdc is there


----------



## mehveshk

*IMED Approval*



hhh said:


> Extracts from the site:​
> 
> 
> 
> The *International Medical Education Directory (IMED)* provides an accurate and up-to-date resource of information about international medical schools that are recognized by the appropriate government agency in the countries where the medical schools are located. The agency responsible for this recognition in most countries is the Ministry of Health. Medical schools that are recognized by the appropriate agencies in their respective countries are listed in the International Medical Education Directory.​
> 
> A medical school is listed in IMED after FAIMER receives confirmation from the Ministry of Health or other appropriate agency that the medical school is recognized by the Ministry or other agency. FAIMER also updates the International Medical Education Directory as information about medical schools is received from Ministries of Health or other appropriate agencies.​
> 
> 
> 
> So isnt it that they copy pasted the list of pmdc approved colleges?
> thats the only criteria they have: being approved by the relevant local authorities​


Hi, I'm new to this site and I had a question. So if The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council approves a school then IMED should approve it as well? Is that correct. I'm interested in this school called Mohi-ud-Din Islamic Medical College located in Azad Kashmir. It is approved by the PMDC but I don't see it on the IMED list. Does that just mean that IMED hasn't updated its list yet or that this school isn't approved? Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

That school is *not *approved by FAIMER/ IMED, as of April 2010.


----------



## sweety77

*rehan bhai dou know whether khyber girls medical college is US approved*



sabubu said:


> does anyone know if riphah international university (islamic medical college) is US approved???
> 
> wait sorry i found it in the list


 
anybody knows whether khyber girls medical college is US approved


----------



## shakeelyousaf

is bahria university medical and dental college US approved???


----------



## MastahRiz

Yes it is. Please do not double post.


----------



## Rehan

*1 New College Added*

One more medical college has now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list.

Graduates of the following medical college are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program:
Liaquat National Medical College in Karachi
If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


----------



## Taimoor_khan1

hi friends. i have done my f.sc this year and have applied for 

there are huge chances of mine to get admission in 
shareef medical college..akhtar saeed and ucm&dc
after doing my mbbs i have plans to go for post graduation from UK..
if my college isn't uk approved..can i still apply for post graduation programs in UK universities?


----------



## hammad khan

Taimoor_khan1 said:


> hi friends. i have done my f.sc this year and have applied for
> 
> 
> if my college isn't uk approved..can i still apply for post graduation programs in UK universities?


I don't think so.


----------



## Taimoor_khan1

o boy..i got admisiion in Akhtar saeed medical college.
and it is not in IMED..man..am i in trouble?:-(

i have heard some where that if a medical school got recognized by pmdc. it is there duty to get it registered for usmle or plab... is it so?
if it is..then akhtar saeed is recognized by pmdc so in near future they are going to b registered in imed...is it?


----------



## murk

Is The Bahria University Karachi approved By US?

can the Graduates from BAHRIA university give USMLE?


----------



## MastahRiz

murk said:


> Is The Bahria University Karachi approved By US?
> 
> can the Graduates from BAHRIA university give USMLE?


Yes, Bahria university graduates are recognized by FAIMER.


----------



## murk

MastahRiz said:


> Yes, Bahria university graduates are recognized by FAIMER.


Okay
Thank You


----------



## murk

MastahRiz said:


> Yes, Bahria university graduates are recognized by FAIMER.


i just visited this Website
https://imed.faimer.org
In this web the Colleges recognized by FAIMER are mentioned, BAhria University Karachi is not in the List????

IS it so? #sad


----------



## abdullahm18

murk said:


> i just visited this Website
> https://imed.faimer.org
> In this web the Colleges recognized by FAIMER are mentioned, BAhria University Karachi is not in the List????
> 
> IS it so? #sad


Bahria University Karachi is fairly new. i dont think they have a batch of graduates yet. If its approved by the PMDC its the colleges duty to register with IMED. 

Bahria University is also affiliated with Frontier, Shifa, and IMDC. Their on the list Bahria karachi would probably be mentioned in a couple of years.


----------



## MastahRiz

abdullahm18 said:


> Bahria University Karachi is fairly new. i dont think they have a batch of graduates yet. If its approved by the PMDC its the colleges duty to register with IMED.
> 
> Bahria University is also affiliated with Frontier, Shifa, and IMDC. Their on the list Bahria karachi would probably be mentioned in a couple of years.


^He's correct. My mistake.


----------



## bkhan08

When is sargodha medical college, (Sargodha) going to be recognized in the faimers list?


----------



## mubashir888

bkhan08 said:


> When is sargodha medical college, (Sargodha) going to be recognized in the faimers list?


Most probably after the passing out of its first Batch.


----------



## mansoorkhan

@Rehan
brother what about liaquat national meical collage karachi is it a recognized medical collage


----------



## shjan

are these universities Canada approved? i would like to apply for shifa.. i m a second year student in health sciences at University of waterloo canada. Also could someone assist me in regards to whether these universities are approved for OSAP (Ontario student loan)
thanks


----------



## shjan

??


----------



## 4003

shjan said:


> are these universities Canada approved? i would like to apply for shifa.. i m a second year student in health sciences at University of waterloo canada. Also could someone assist me in regards to whether these universities are approved for OSAP (Ontario student loan)
> thanks


Yea they are approved by Canada aswell.
Limited medical schools in Pakistan are approved for OSAP...so you'd have to call them up.


----------



## Rehan

mansoorkhan said:


> @Rehan
> brother what about liaquat national meical collage karachi is it a recognized medical collage


That college is in the list available on the first page.


----------



## lite_lord

*help...!*

on the web of sheikh khalifa bin zayed medical college,it is written that the college is in the list of WHO, doe it really...???

and if it is in WHO LIST,does it mean it can be for USMLE or PLAB...???
WHO listed medical colleges are apprpved by U.S...???


----------



## mahira

can sum 1 confirm me abt liaquat college of medicine and dentisitry is it registered?


----------



## lite_lord

Can any one tell me what is the benefit if any medical college is included in IMED...???

Does it is related with USMLE or PLAB...???


----------



## lite_lord

Admin or any one else can u people please update the u.s.a and uk affiliated medical colleges of pakistan,shall be thankful.....


----------



## Rehan

One more medical college has now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list.

Graduates of the following medical college are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program:


Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College in Sukkur
Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry in Karachi
Rashid Latif Medical College in Lahore

If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


----------



## lite_lord

Rehan said:


> One more medical college has now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list.
> 
> Graduates of the following medical college are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program:
> 
> 
> Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College in Sukkur
> Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry in Karachi
> Rashid Latif Medical College in Lahore
> 
> If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


thanks rehan,i have a question,does IMED has also to do with PLAB or just USMLE?


----------



## amara.abid

shjan said:


> are these universities Canada approved? i would like to apply for shifa.. i m a second year student in health sciences at University of waterloo canada. Also could someone assist me in regards to whether these universities are approved for OSAP (Ontario student loan)
> thanks


Lolz Hi ! I am at university of Toronto right now going into 3rd year. Sad that I am applying for med schools in pakistan now. Visa problems ! anyways. I also wanted to know about OSAP. I am getting it here. But do u know of any universities being covered in Pakistan by OSAP? Especially private med schools? Thanks #grin


----------



## lite_lord

Rehan said:


> Let's please keep this thread related only to medical colleges in Pakistan which are approved by the United States. If you would like to discuss any admissions related questions, please start a new thread or post in the thread regarding MBBS admissions for 2007. Thanks everyone!


as there is plab for uk,usmle for us,what is for canada.....???


----------



## MastahRiz

^ Medical Council of Canada Evaluating Examination (MCCEE)


----------



## amara.abid

hey guys, for people who were asking earlier, Ayub medical college and Frontier medical college (both private) do get OSAP. They are listed in the OSAP website 
But just call the OSAP to confirm.


----------



## lunalovegood

*Shalamar Medical and Dental College is also approved now, right? I mean..its students can give the usmle?*


----------



## sandal ashraf

yusra is not included?


----------



## ihtasham

WHAT ABOUT AIMCA (ABBOTTABAD INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE)


----------



## mona_qasim

wat abt university of lahore????i mean can we give plab n usmle if v study there???


----------



## masterh

Is Avicenna Directory by WHO, the criteria for USMLE recognition?


----------



## lite_lord

mona_qasim said:


> wat abt university of lahore????i mean can we give plab n usmle if v study there???


yeah you can take plab after mbbs from uol


----------



## mona_qasim

wat are all the rumors about uol???? r they really going to shut it down???


----------



## lite_lord

mona_qasim said:


> wat are all the rumors about uol???? r they really going to shut it down???


may be shut down,visit uhs website#happy


----------



## mona_qasim

wat does uhs have to do wit uol both r different universities...????


----------



## lite_lord

Govt. Of punjab has given some rights to uhs to maintain the quality of med education in pakistan and thus uhs keep check and balance.....


----------



## mona_qasim

but it does not mean it will interfere in education system of other universities...UOL has been recognised by pmdc which is more important than it being recognised by uhs...


----------



## LybaLyba

awaiseali said:


> i give u the sincerest advice ever offered as a fellow human being. DO NOT go to IIMC rawalpindi. this institute is corrupt to the core with wrinkly old peverted ex army staff as your professors who suffer from an inferiority complex. if u do not posses a father or an uncle who is in the military as a high ranking officer, then they will make your stay a living hell. the teaching is next to nothing, the professors tell u not to read bd chaurasia, but the entire exm comes from it. anatomy is about 75 percent of the course. physiology is taught well by the only genuine professor in the whole faculty, brig. hameed. biochem teaching is non existant with each professor reading extracts from harpers and mushtaq for 2 hrs 2 times a week!
> 
> In this institute i could not talk to my fellow female collegues, as i would run the risk of being failed at vivas etc. but army staff kids used to openly go to chinese whorehouses in islamabad and they got rewarded with rankingt positions!!!
> THIS INSTITUTE IS TOTALLY BOGUS, A CORRUPT MONEY MAKING MACHINE. IF U WANT TO SAVE UR MONEY AND MORE IMPORTANTLY YOUR TIME KEEP WELL AWAY!!! THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER NON CORRUPT GOOD MED UNIS IN THIS PINDI ISLAMABAD AREA, LIKE SHIFA, RMC AND WAH. STAY AWAY FROM IIMC [ Foul Language Edited ]


FINALLY! somebody who agrees with me #laugh 

Riphah is the most corrupt medical college in Pakistan #yes 

Nobody should go there, it should be closed down #shocked


----------



## Rehan

*1 College Added*

One more medical college has now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list.

Graduates of the following medical college are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program:
Shalamar Medical College in Lahore
If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


----------



## masterh

Thank You Rehan Sir, for updating


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

what abt sharif ????


----------



## masterh

Ayesha Ahmed said:


> what abt sharif ????


Sharif is not approved yet


----------



## sufyan80us

BAHRIA Is not there in the list  ..when will it be?


----------



## MissSI

is yusra medical college not approved?


----------



## Dr. Jafar

what's about Akhter saeed medical college ,lahore??? #confused


----------



## ali raza soomro

my college name iz there..........chandka medical college larkana


----------



## aishatara

*uk*



Rehan said:


> _*Updated: November 16, 2011
> 
> *_All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.
> 
> Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
> Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
> Animudden Medical College - Quetta
> Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
> Baqai Medical College - Karachi
> Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
> C.M.H. Lahore Medical College - Lahore
> C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
> Chandka Medical College - Larkana
> Dow International Medical College - Karachi
> Dow Medical College - Karachi
> Fatima Memorial College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
> Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College - Sukkur
> Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
> Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
> Islamabad Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Isra University - Hyderabad
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
> Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Khyber Girls Medical College - Peshawar
> Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
> King Edward Medical University - Lahore
> Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry - Karachi
> Liaquat National Medical College - Karachi
> Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
> Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
> Nishtar Medical College - Multan
> People's Medical College for Girls - Nawabshah
> Peshawar Medical College - Peshawar
> Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
> Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
> Rashid Latif Medical College - Lahore
> Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Saidu Medical College - Swat
> Services Institute of Medical Sciences - Lahore
> Shalamar Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Zayed Medical College - Rahim Yar Khan
> Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
> Sindh Medical College - Karachi
> Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
> University College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> University Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Wah Medical College - Wah Cantt
> Women Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi
> _*Updated: November 16, 2011*_



do you have a list for UK


----------



## wajiha21

*RIPHA HELP*

well first of all i am a newbie here and i saw that RIPHA is being criticized first of all i am a student of amna inayat medical collage which is associated with RIPHA and i am planning to give my USMLE by 3rd year and i do not see the name of my collage nor do i see RIPHA and its freaking me out can anyone please tell me what on earth should i possibly do and the other thing is i need to know if giving USMLE in 3rd year step 1 is wise decision i am planning to take tuition for it as well


----------



## Rehan

*36 new colleges* have now been added to the ECFMG's FAIMER list. Please see the full list to see if the medical college you are interested in attending is on the list.

Graduates of these medical colleges are now eligible to take the USMLE and practice in the United States upon completion of a residency program.

If the college that you are interested in is NOT on the list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG.


----------



## Rehan

wajiha21 said:


> well first of all i am a newbie here and i saw that RIPHA is being criticized first of all i am a student of amna inayat medical collage which is associated with RIPHA and i am planning to give my USMLE by 3rd year and i do not see the name of my collage nor do i see RIPHA and its freaking me out can anyone please tell me what on earth should i possibly do and the other thing is i need to know if giving USMLE in 3rd year step 1 is wise decision i am planning to take tuition for it as well


The updated list now includes Amna Inayat Medical College.


----------



## wajiha21

*Thank you*

thank you so much rehan =)


----------



## Mansoor Ahmed

*Mirpurkhas?*

So Muhammad Medical college is good for MBBS


----------



## Anum29

Hey can somebody tell if Fatima Jinnah dental college in karachi is approved by IMED etc?? And is it worth it to take admission there?


----------



## Aima Lakhera

I wish I went to fmh instead of amdc...


----------



## juggan

I have read the list of Pakistan medical colleges approved by ECFMG.can you please tell me is AJKMC Muzaffarabad college is also in this list.how i can find this?please help me. i am new on this fourm and do not know the accurate fourm to ask this

- - - Updated - - -

Is MUHTARMA BENAZIR COLLEGE MIRPURE is in this list please tell me and how i myself can find this


----------



## Rehan

juggan said:


> I have read the list of Pakistan medical colleges approved by ECFMG.can you please tell me is AJKMC Muzaffarabad college is also in this list.how i can find this?please help me. i am new on this fourm and do not know the accurate fourm to ask this
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is MUHTARMA BENAZIR COLLEGE MIRPURE is in this list please tell me and how i myself can find this


Neither of the two colleges that you asked about are on the list. To see the most up to date list of colleges that are approved please click here: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...pproved-pakistan-medical-schools.html#post123


----------



## saqisgd

Good I like these all informations

really http://medstudentz.com all info is very great thanks


----------



## yampire

Thanks for sharing


----------



## beautifull.areeba

*Fantastic*

:woot:Such a nice detailed you share int his post.
but i so not think so that doctorate is is the best future planing.


----------



## 00_Rex_Malik

Anyone Please Tell Me, If Medical Colleges Provide Any Reserved Seats For Farmer-Son!


----------



## Husnain Khan

Please give me latest update about USMLE approved medical colleges in Lahore


----------



## Husnain Khan

Hi Bro:...
Are you 100% sure that all these 88 medical colleges are approved for usmle


----------



## rosequartz

Husnain Khan said:


> Please give me latest update about USMLE approved medical colleges in Lahore


Hi, 

You can find the latest list of ECFMG/USMLE approved medical colleges in Pakistan on the Faimer website; imed.faimer.org. Choose Pakistan in Country and click Search now.


----------



## meher

can u also display the list of england approved medical colleges of pakistan? pls


----------



## Mudasar Younas

Skzmdc is now with uhs???


----------



## saske khan

:bag: guys can u help me about private medical colleges last year merit specially about fmh and uol ?? I don't know whats their merit was :?


----------



## meher

king edward is the best....go for tht


----------



## rosequartz

meher said:


> can u also display the list of england approved medical colleges of pakistan? pls


Hi, 

WHO (UN) recognized medical colleges are accepted throughout the world. The list of 68 recognized medical colleges in Pakistan can be found here: AVICENNA Directory Medicine ?€“ University of Copenhagen. In the 'Browse by' option, select 'Country' and click 'Go'. In the alphabets click P and select 'Pakistan'.England also has the General Medical Council (GMC) which allows students graduating from some EU medical universities only exemption from sitting the PLAB exam. I can't seem to find the link at the moment, but I'll get back to you when I do. 

- - - Updated - - -

Did anyone of you sit the MCAT 2013? If yes, would you kindly share some advice for future candidates. 

- - - Updated - - -



Mudasar Younas said:


> Skzmdc is now with uhs??


Yes it is. Here's the list of all the instituitions: http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/et2013.php


----------



## gull andaam

Rehan said:


> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.
> 
> Abbottabad International Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
> Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Al-Nafees Medical College - Islamabad
> Al-Tibri Medical College - Karachi
> Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
> Ameer-ud-Din Medical College - Lahore
> Amna Inayat Medical College - Sheikhupura
> Animuddin Medical College - Quetta
> Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Avicenna Medical College - Lahore
> Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aziz Fatimah Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Azra Naheed Medical College - Lahore
> Bacha Khan Medical College - Mardan
> Bahria University Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Bannu Medical College - Bannu
> Baqai Medical College - Karachi
> Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
> C.M.H. Lahore Medical College - Lahore
> C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
> Central Park Medical College - Lahore
> Chandka Medical College - Larkana
> Continental Medical College - Lahore
> Dow International Medical College - Karachi
> Dow Medical College - Karachi
> F.M.H. College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
> Federal Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College - Sukkur
> Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
> Gujranwala Medical College - Gujranwala
> Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
> Hashmat Medical & Dental College - Gujrat
> Independent Medical College - Faisalabad
> Islam Medical College - Sialkot
> Islamabad Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Isra University Faculty of Medicine and Allied Medical Sciences - Hyderabad
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Jinnah Medical College - Peshawar
> KUST Institute of Medical Sciences - Kohat
> Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
> Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical College - Sialkot
> Khyber Girls Medical College - Peshawar
> Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
> King Edward Medical University - Lahore
> Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry - Karachi
> Liaquat National Medical College - Karachi
> Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
> Mohiuddin Islamic Medical College - Mirpur
> Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
> Multan Medical & Dental College - Multan
> Nawaz Sharif Medical College - Gujrat
> Nishtar Medical College - Multan
> Pak International Medical College - Peshawar
> Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> People's University of Medical & Health Sciences for Women - Nawabshah
> Peshawar Medical College - Peshawar
> Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
> Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
> Quetta Institute of Medical Sciences - Quetta
> Rashid Latif Medical College - Lahore
> Rawal Institute of Medical Sciences - Islamabad
> Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Rehman Medical College - Peshawar
> Sahiwal Meidcal College - Sahiwal
> Saidu Medical College - Swat
> Sargodha Meidcal College - Sargodha
> Services Institute of Medical Sciences - Lahore
> Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Medical College - Karachi
> Shalamar Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sharif Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Zayed Medical College - Rahim Yar Khan
> Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
> Sindh Medical College - Karachi
> Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
> University College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> University Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Wah Medical College - Wah Cantt
> Women Medical College - Abbottabad
> Yusra Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi
> 
> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> You can also find this list here.


i have heard that admissions for 2013 in avicenna has been banned.... any info ...?? 
77.1% aggregate i am too stressed and depressed


----------



## botmen

gull andaam said:


> i have heard that admissions for 2013 in avicenna has been banned.... any info ...??
> 77.1% aggregate i am too stressed and depressed


its not banned yet...but it will be in the coming days


----------



## meher

red cresnt admissions have been stopped...how come u have it in the list? i checkd..only fmh, lmdc and uol hv been approved by ECFMG among the private colleges in lahore


----------



## ali240

ASRA said:


> yes plz rehan...tel me tel me the names of those institutions from karachi which r usmle approved...and plz i wanna ask one more thing...if i complete my mbbs 1st yr and 2nd yr from pakistan and then the rest from usa ? is it possible..inshallah if yes, wat is the criteria and how much marks or% do they demand..???i really need this info plz help me out
> Allah hafiz




hey is there any new info about this ?


----------



## thegamerboy09

Thanks for the info.


----------



## hanamanzoor

Isnt number 68 on the list suppose to be Rawal Institute of Health Sciences instead of medical sciences?


----------



## rosequartz

ASRA said:


> yes plz rehan...tel me tel me the names of those institutions from karachi which r usmle approved...and plz i wanna ask one more thing...if i complete my mbbs 1st yr and 2nd yr from pakistan and then the rest from usa ? is it possible..inshallah if yes, wat is the criteria and how much marks or% do hey demand..???i really need this info plz help me out
> Allah hafiz





ali240 said:


> hey is there any new info about this ?


Yes there is. The Association of American Medical Colleges (AAMC) keeps a database of individual school transfer policies, including whether schools will consider applicants from universities overseas. As always, it is best to confirm with the individual school for the most current information. On that link, click 'Search by policy' --> tick 'Students enrolled in international medical schools listed by the World Health Organization' --> click Search (a list of 8 medical schools should come up). Click the names and read the requirements (in most cases, you must take USMLE Step 1 and score well i.e. +95%). Hope this helps.


----------



## locker_13

I'm glad Rawal Institute of Health Sciences is there.


----------



## Abiha Butt

Any medical college that is PMDC recognised is also US recognized


----------



## usmanshafi007

Mr. Rehan what about university of lahore medical college(UCMD) and abbottabad international medical college. It says so on their web pages ?????


----------



## rosequartz

Abbottabad International Medical College is recognized by IMED FAIMER, but UCMD is not on the list. 
Check out the list of recognized Pakistani Medical colleges here


----------



## usmanshafi007

rosequartz said:


> Abbottabad International Medical College is recognized by IMED FAIMER, but UCMD is not on the list.
> Check out the list of recognized Pakistani Medical colleges


I checked IMED-FAIMER web page and UCMD is on the list. Still which one should I chose if it comes to it??


----------



## rosequartz

usmanshafi007 said:


> I checked IMED-FAIMER web page and UCMD is on the list. Still which one should I chose if it comes to it??


Yes, you're right. Sorry for the false alarm. Well, choose UCMD as it's affiliated with UHS also. But, try in Lahore first then go some place else. Secondly, you'll have to sit the ETEA entry test to apply to Abbottabad International Medical College as it's in KPK not Punjab.


----------



## rabia123

would you please also give the list of US approved dental colleges?? i tried my best to find it but couldn't...

- - - Updated - - -

would you please also give the list of US approved dental colleges?? i tried my best to find it but couldn't...


----------



## Aena

can you please give a list of approved private medical colleges


----------



## lite_lord

Visit pmdc official website ...


----------



## rosequartz

rabia123 said:


> would you please also give the list of US approved dental colleges?? i tried my best to find it but couldn't...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> would you please also give the list of US approved dental colleges?? i tried my best to find it but couldn't...





Aena said:


> can you please give a list of approved private medical colleges


Hi Rabia and Aena,

Medical and dental colleges of Pakistan are listed in the same list of IMED (click here. You can use the Ctrl+F find function to find whichever college you are looking for. And, here's a link to the list of PMDC recognized dental colleges of Pakistan.


----------



## masterh

rosequartz said:


> Hi Rabia and Aena,
> 
> Medical and dental colleges of Pakistan are listed in the same list of IMED (click here. You can use the Ctrl+F find function to find whichever college you are looking for. And, here's a link to the list of PMDC recognized dental colleges of Pakistan.


Clear your inbox rose, your inbox quota is full. I can't reply.


----------



## rosequartz

masterh said:


> Clear your inbox rose, your inbox quota is full. I can't reply.


My apologizes. Cleared.


----------



## shaheen1100

rosequartz said:


> My apologizes. Cleared.


r u studying government medical institute or private????????????
n r u fro pakistan ??????????????/


----------



## kobefan234

Is it true that shifa college of medicine is *currently 9/27/2014* not approved by the PMDC ?


----------



## faiza murtaza

hey! I'm from Canada (currently in grade 12) and i am planning to go to pakistan (lahore), for the rest of my education as a dentist. Problem is that in Canada you don't need physics for university, but when i checked this forum, it said you must have physics (biology, chemistry and english). so now i'm in my last year of high school and don't have an option but to miss one year and complete grade 11 and 12 physics. So i was just wondering if there was an alternative for my situation or any solution. i really need help as soon as possible!


----------



## Umer Yamin

faiza murtaza said:


> hey! I'm from Canada (currently in grade 12) and i am planning to go to pakistan (lahore), for the rest of my education as a dentist. Problem is that in Canada you don't need physics for university, but when i checked this forum, it said you must have physics (biology, chemistry and english). so now i'm in my last year of high school and don't have an option but to miss one year and complete grade 11 and 12 physics. So i was just wondering if there was an alternative for my situation or any solution. i really need help as soon as possible!


You have maths? I think you should better call the medical colleges you're looking forward to apply to and ask them up, or visit them, I don't think Physics is a requirement for someone applying as a foreigner.


----------



## memoona

Any one plz tell me i have got 950 in fscand 927 in matric but 256 in kcat can i apply to ucmd would i be able to grt admission in it ???


----------



## ilma922

Anyone know anything about ayub medical college?is it good?


----------



## farwa_456

Thank you for this!


----------



## Maham11

Hi! 

This is the first time I'm hearing of a USMLE approved list and it's kind of thrown me into a state of panic...
Is there a difference between these schools and the PMDC approved schools? 

Sorry if I'm asking a question that has already been answered.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Yes there is a difference.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Both of these things are totally independent of each other, a school may not be recognized by PMDC and it maybe US approved and vice versa.


----------



## Maham11

Okay, Thank you. 
Also, I know this is irrelevant to this particular thread but do you happen to know where I could find any information on migration within schools in Pakistan?


----------



## kitty katty

According to PMDC rules,any student who fails to pass BDS 1st proff in four attempts is ceased for further medical/dental education in Pakistan.Now can he/she apply for re-admission in mbbs/bds in any other province or anywhere else in Pakistan?what if he/she again appears in UHS entry test?Plz guide me if there is any way to get re-admission in Pakistan in any medical college.


----------



## laurellamaisano

I enjoy it. everyone visits and shares information


----------



## sania1

i have't heared about animuddin medical college quetta.i am from balochistan here are only 2 medical colleges BMC and QIMS which is a private medical college.
if i am wrong so please guide me


----------



## zamanbhurt

*Helpful List!*

Good to know i am in US approved medical college 

- - - Updated - - -

Its one of the finest medical colleges of pakistan


----------



## MominxNauman

Is Fauji Foundation University (the one in Islamabad) US approved? I only see the Fauji Foundation University in Rawalpindi on the list. 
What about the one in Islamabad?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS

Rehan said:


> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.
> 
> Abbottabad International Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
> Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Al-Nafees Medical College - Islamabad
> Al-Tibri Medical College - Karachi
> Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
> Ameer-ud-Din Medical College - Lahore
> Amna Inayat Medical College - Sheikhupura
> Animuddin Medical College - Quetta
> Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Avicenna Medical College - Lahore
> Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aziz Fatimah Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Azra Naheed Medical College - Lahore
> Bacha Khan Medical College - Mardan
> Bahria University Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Bannu Medical College - Bannu
> Baqai Medical College - Karachi
> Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
> C.M.H. Lahore Medical College - Lahore
> C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
> Central Park Medical College - Lahore
> Chandka Medical College - Larkana
> Continental Medical College - Lahore
> Dow International Medical College - Karachi
> Dow Medical College - Karachi
> F.M.H. College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
> Federal Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College - Sukkur
> Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
> Gujranwala Medical College - Gujranwala
> Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
> Hashmat Medical & Dental College - Gujrat
> Independent Medical College - Faisalabad
> Islam Medical College - Sialkot
> Islamabad Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Isra University Faculty of Medicine and Allied Medical Sciences - Hyderabad
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Jinnah Medical College - Peshawar
> KUST Institute of Medical Sciences - Kohat
> Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
> Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical College - Sialkot
> Khyber Girls Medical College - Peshawar
> Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
> King Edward Medical University - Lahore
> Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry - Karachi
> Liaquat National Medical College - Karachi
> Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
> Mohiuddin Islamic Medical College - Mirpur
> Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
> Multan Medical & Dental College - Multan
> Nawaz Sharif Medical College - Gujrat
> Nishtar Medical College - Multan
> Pak International Medical College - Peshawar
> Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> People's University of Medical & Health Sciences for Women - Nawabshah
> Peshawar Medical College - Peshawar
> Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
> Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
> Quetta Institute of Medical Sciences - Quetta
> Rashid Latif Medical College - Lahore
> Rawal Institute of Medical Sciences - Islamabad
> Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Rehman Medical College - Peshawar
> Sahiwal Meidcal College - Sahiwal
> Saidu Medical College - Swat
> Sargodha Meidcal College - Sargodha
> Services Institute of Medical Sciences - Lahore
> Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Medical College - Karachi
> Shalamar Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sharif Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Zayed Medical College - Rahim Yar Khan
> Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
> Sindh Medical College - Karachi
> Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
> University College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> University Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Wah Medical College - Wah Cantt
> Women Medical College - Abbottabad
> Yusra Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi
> 
> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> You can also find this list here.


update it further...36 is not in the list anymore!


----------



## Asad Abbasi

wow isra university is on the list


----------



## omarnisar96

*List Of Medical Schools Recognized By Medical Board Of California*

I saw on medical board of California that only some medical schools of Pakistan are Recognized so if we are not from a medical school Recognized by medical board of California but it is still Recognized by ECFMG what will be disadvantage?and what will be the advantage of studying at a medical school Recognized by Medical board of California?Please reply fast


----------



## Temoork

Hey.I have just applied in Lmdc for mbbs. My aggregate is 79.7%. Is it a satisfactory score?and what type of questions do they ask in their aptitude test?


----------



## Skandril

I see that Islam Medical college's name is in there but Islam Dental College is not. Should I assume that they are the same thing?


----------



## rosequartz

MominxNauman said:


> Is Fauji Foundation University (the one in Islamabad) US approved? I only see the Fauji Foundation University in Rawalpindi on the list. What about the one in Islamabad?


FUMC, Islamabad is on the latest IMED FAIMER list.



omarnisar96 said:


> I saw on medical board of California that only some medical schools of Pakistan are Recognized so if we are not from a medical school Recognized by medical board of California but it is still Recognized by ECFMG what will be disadvantage?and what will be the advantage of studying at a medical school Recognized by Medical board of California?Please reply fast


Yes that's true, quite a few medical colleges of Pakistan are recognized by the medical board of California. The downside is you cannot get a residency or a medical license to practice in California if your school is not on that list. 



Temoork said:


> Hey.I have just applied in Lmdc for mbbs. My aggregate is 79.7%. Is it a satisfactory score?and what type of questions do they ask in their aptitude test?


Hi,

You have a chance with that aggregate, just do well on their interview. And, LMDC does not have an aptitude test.
Good luck.



Skandril said:


> I see that Islam Medical college's name is in there but Islam Dental College is not. Should I assume that they are the same thing?


I suppose yes because the college's website stated on imed.faimer leads to both the medical and dental college on the home page. So you should be fine.


----------



## Temoork

No they told me that there is an aptitude test of 10mcqs. I dont know what sort of questions


----------



## Zeeshan 2

Asalamoalikum I m Zeeshan please can any one tell me 4 th year books and price (price is imp) in Karachi ( also the price of robbin emqs and bcqs review ,axcel,parkh cm, and also udhipur) thank-you


----------



## sanea

Hi I wanted to ask that the colleges you mentioned above that are US approved, are approved for all the medical programs right? Like MBBS, DPT, etc.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

sanea said:


> Hi I wanted to ask that the colleges you mentioned above that are US approved, are approved for all the medical programs right? Like MBBS, DPT, etc.


No,
These Medical Colleges are US approved means approved by IMED, FAIMER, Listed in World Directory of medical schools. Students of these US approved medical colleges are eligible for USMLE exams for residency purpose in USA after MBBS for practice/specialization to become Doctor at international level.


----------



## sanea

That was not the answer of my question, i guess :/


----------



## M Amin Amjad

sanea said:


> That was not the answer of my question, i guess :/


Just for MBBS... because MBBS is eqivalent to MD=Doctor of Medicine. or for DO= Doctor of Orthopedics needed.. one of these two programs is required for USMLE exams. 
For DPT Review it. For DPT NPTE exams required just like USMLE for MD or DO. For Different Programs there are different ways decided for US Residencies.
http://www.apta.org/CredentialsEvaluationOrganizations/
Licensure for Foreign-educated PTs and PTAs
Residency Programs: Admission Requirements
As Programs differ, requirements for International Medical Cadidates also Different.
You just need to know about your area of interest what you want?, where you want to go? what are the steps of your goal..? :thumbsup:.

It is not neccessary these US approved medical colleges are approved for all programs because every program has own style of selection for residency programs.
The list of Medical Colleges here for USMLE exams eligibility for MD or DO. Here in Pakistan there is not DO. MBBS every where so it means just for MD.
The test for DPT residency is NPTE exam. it's center just in USA. So procedure for DPT residency will differ from MBBS Residency. 
Hence proved every program style varies from each other.
Now are you satisfied from my answer?


----------



## sanea

It was really helpful. Thanks alot.


----------



## Hanya

Rehan said:


> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.
> 
> Abbottabad International Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
> Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Al-Nafees Medical College - Islamabad
> Al-Tibri Medical College - Karachi
> Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
> Ameer-ud-Din Medical College - Lahore
> Amna Inayat Medical College - Sheikhupura
> Animuddin Medical College - Quetta
> Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Avicenna Medical College - Lahore
> Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aziz Fatimah Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Azra Naheed Medical College - Lahore
> Bacha Khan Medical College - Mardan
> Bahria University Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Bannu Medical College - Bannu
> Baqai Medical College - Karachi
> Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
> C.M.H. Lahore Medical College - Lahore
> C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
> Central Park Medical College - Lahore
> Chandka Medical College - Larkana
> Continental Medical College - Lahore
> Dow International Medical College - Karachi
> Dow Medical College - Karachi
> F.M.H. College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
> Federal Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College - Sukkur
> Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
> Gujranwala Medical College - Gujranwala
> Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
> Hashmat Medical & Dental College - Gujrat
> Independent Medical College - Faisalabad
> Islam Medical College - Sialkot
> Islamabad Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Isra University Faculty of Medicine and Allied Medical Sciences - Hyderabad
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Jinnah Medical College - Peshawar
> KUST Institute of Medical Sciences - Kohat
> Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
> Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical College - Sialkot
> Khyber Girls Medical College - Peshawar
> Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
> King Edward Medical University - Lahore
> Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry - Karachi
> Liaquat National Medical College - Karachi
> Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
> Mohiuddin Islamic Medical College - Mirpur
> Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
> Multan Medical & Dental College - Multan
> Nawaz Sharif Medical College - Gujrat
> Nishtar Medical College - Multan
> Pak International Medical College - Peshawar
> Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> People's University of Medical & Health Sciences for Women - Nawabshah
> Peshawar Medical College - Peshawar
> Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
> Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
> Quetta Institute of Medical Sciences - Quetta
> Rashid Latif Medical College - Lahore
> Rawal Institute of Medical Sciences - Islamabad
> Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Rehman Medical College - Peshawar
> Sahiwal Meidcal College - Sahiwal
> Saidu Medical College - Swat
> Sargodha Meidcal College - Sargodha
> Services Institute of Medical Sciences - Lahore
> Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Medical College - Karachi
> Shalamar Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sharif Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Zayed Medical College - Rahim Yar Khan
> Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
> Sindh Medical College - Karachi
> Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
> University College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> University Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Wah Medical College - Wah Cantt
> Women Medical College - Abbottabad
> Yusra Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi
> 
> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> You can also find this list here.


https://search.wdoms.org/
Shikh Zayed Rahim yar khan doesnt show up in the search 
is it not internationally recognized?


----------



## mishalarif786

*Good Post*

wow awesome post


----------



## samikhan007

Thank you for the quality information.............!


----------



## wajeeha nisar

approximately how much marks should we have in mcat for crossing the border line
:!::!::thumbsup:


----------



## owais123

*Medical Field Recently Hack By Hacker*

Today topic is how to make torrents why extra torrent shutdown


1[SUP]st[/SUP] extra torrent why shutdown there website .it’s the best website seed and pair creator they provide new movie games software pirate version. Most public earn through this website and like there many local internet companies download and create sharing website there download most rating in India and Pakistan they could not pay the cost to government that’s why there government ban this website the bay pirate kickass any many more website also ban on this country . 
MORE INFORMATION CLICK HERE activisiontechs.com


But public and internet provider are confuse for this thing to disable to use torrent in there many internet provider are using fake content...
How to Hack Facebook account through Kali Linux 
we show to how hack Facebook account but 1st promise you that you are not for unethical there only for give training to you how to secure your account .. More information activisiontechs.com


----------



## Violettaworm

It's 2017 now.. Is Ziauddin University still registered in WHO?


----------



## nainak

How is Bahria?


----------



## MOMNAASHFAQ

*How To Apply For Army Medical College*

In your post you have completely described that how to get admission in the army medical colleges.here you describe that firstly a computer based test is taken by the ministry,mcqus based. But from 2017 the rule of test has been changed .now the test taking responsibility has been given to the nts(national testing service) .now from onwards nts is going to take the entry test for army medicalcolleges in pakistan.kindly tell me that what to do now if i want to apply for army medical college what would be the procedure.please tell step by step.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Did you take the NUMS test this year?


----------



## crazycakes

Rehan said:


> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> All the following medical schools in Pakistan are recognized by ECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates) which means that you are eligible to take the USMLE after graduation and then allowed to practice in the United States.
> 
> Abbottabad International Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aga Khan Medical College - Karachi
> Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Al-Nafees Medical College - Islamabad
> Al-Tibri Medical College - Karachi
> Allama Iqbal Medical College - Lahore
> Ameer-ud-Din Medical College - Lahore
> Amna Inayat Medical College - Sheikhupura
> Animuddin Medical College - Quetta
> Army Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Avicenna Medical College - Lahore
> Ayub Medical College - Abbottabad
> Aziz Fatimah Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Azra Naheed Medical College - Lahore
> Bacha Khan Medical College - Mardan
> Bahria University Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Bannu Medical College - Bannu
> Baqai Medical College - Karachi
> Bolan Medical Center - Quetta
> C.M.H. Lahore Medical College - Lahore
> C.M.S. Medical College - Hyderabad
> Central Park Medical College - Lahore
> Chandka Medical College - Larkana
> Continental Medical College - Lahore
> Dow International Medical College - Karachi
> Dow Medical College - Karachi
> F.M.H. College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women - Lahore
> Federal Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Foundation University Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Frontier Medical College - Abbottabad
> Ghulam Mohammad Mahar Medical College - Sukkur
> Gomal Medical College - Dera Ismail Khan
> Gujranwala Medical College - Gujranwala
> Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
> Hashmat Medical & Dental College - Gujrat
> Independent Medical College - Faisalabad
> Islam Medical College - Sialkot
> Islamabad Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Islamic International Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Isra University Faculty of Medicine and Allied Medical Sciences - Hyderabad
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Jinnah Medical College - Peshawar
> KUST Institute of Medical Sciences - Kohat
> Kabir Medical College - Peshawar
> Karachi Medical & Dental College - Karachi
> Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical College - Sialkot
> Khyber Girls Medical College - Peshawar
> Khyber Medical College - Peshawar
> King Edward Medical University - Lahore
> Lahore Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Liaquat College of Medicine and Dentistry - Karachi
> Liaquat National Medical College - Karachi
> Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
> Mohiuddin Islamic Medical College - Mirpur
> Muhammad Medical College - Mirpurkhas
> Multan Medical & Dental College - Multan
> Nawaz Sharif Medical College - Gujrat
> Nishtar Medical College - Multan
> Pak International Medical College - Peshawar
> Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> People's University of Medical & Health Sciences for Women - Nawabshah
> Peshawar Medical College - Peshawar
> Punjab Medical College - Faisalabad
> Quaid-E-Azam Medical College - Bahawalpur
> Quetta Institute of Medical Sciences - Quetta
> Rashid Latif Medical College - Lahore
> Rawal Institute of Medical Sciences - Islamabad
> Rawalpindi Medical College - Rawalpindi
> Rehman Medical College - Peshawar
> Sahiwal Meidcal College - Sahiwal
> Saidu Medical College - Swat
> Sargodha Meidcal College - Sargodha
> Services Institute of Medical Sciences - Lahore
> Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Medical College - Karachi
> Shalamar Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sharif Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical & Dental College - Lahore
> Sheikh Zayed Medical College - Rahim Yar Khan
> Shifa College of Medicine - Islamabad
> Sindh Medical College - Karachi
> Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls - Karachi
> University College of Medicine & Dentistry - Lahore
> University Medical & Dental College - Faisalabad
> Wah Medical College - Wah Cantt
> Women Medical College - Abbottabad
> Yusra Medical & Dental College - Islamabad
> Ziauddin Medical College - Karachi
> 
> _*Updated: September 7, 2013*_
> 
> You can also find this list here.


----------



## Pankhri Mangi

Can the admin confirm this for me?
I belong to Hamdard College Medicine and Dentistry. Its mentioned in the above list which according to you mean is certified by ECFMG. But I when I search for it on Medical Directory website, its not there. Infact no Pakistani medical univerity appears. I think there is a problem. Can you guide me? How to search correctly on medical directory? And also tell me for sure that Hamdard is certified by ECFMG. Please.


----------



## doctorraees

Now this is called great list


----------



## Interior_Bad

Heh how should you neglect to feature dow, its an antique organization!!


----------

